# Craigslist Repost - Full CO2 Tank



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

This is not my Craigslist post, just a deal I came across. Someone is selling a full co2 tank for $45. http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/for/1809294523.html


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Looks pretty beat up, but it works...he didn't indicate what size; but it looks like a 15-20 lb to me. Looks like a pretty good deal since it is also filled up too. Go for it, but ask what size it is first.


----------



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

and here I am about to go fill up my CO2... 

he's way too far though. bummmer...


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

um I might have to go get it when I have some more money.
or duc I could possible go get it for you and we can work something out.


----------



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

nah man, I already have 2 CO2 tanks already. lol... though tempting... I can just use it up and sell the tank. lol. this will last me over 2 yrs


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

snowball2020 said:


> nah man, I already have 2 CO2 tanks already. lol... though tempting... I can just use it up and sell the tank. lol. this will last me over 2 yrs


oh okay just trying to figure out how to help you out since i still owe you $30.00.
you looking for plants, i have alot of wisteria and money wort.


----------

